
Great news: Tony Morris is OK - acangiano
http://twitter.com/DRMacIver/status/1317240129
======
mixmax
Now for those of you that know him make sure he stays OK.

Seriously.

------
adammika
I may be out of the loop, but who is Tony Morris?

